# Oral sex on women



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

Why do some women think that a guy doing oral sex on u is gross? I mean really....my wife only let me once when we were dating...and i accidentally did it wrong (just made her real senseitive too quick) and ever since,...she wont let me do it to her anymore..she says its gross. If ur man like to do it on u...why not let him do it? I could do it for over an hr on her.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

How long ago was that incident? 

Keep offering once in a while. Get pointers from the women and dudes on this site. Then maybe she'll let you and dig it.

if she doesn't have too many sexual hang ups there shouldnt be a problem. 

Who wouldnt dig it if done right? Ladies?


----------



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

Ok


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Im in the same boat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope4love (Jul 21, 2014)

My wife has problems with UTIs and Oral Sex is not an option but we both love it. Anyone use modern dams or such and can give advice. How are they?


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

UTIs are only a problem if you lick the urethral orifice. Stick to the clit and vagina entrance.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

The day I'm not allowed to give oral just take me in the back and shoot me...twice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

I certainly don't as it's the only way I can have O. I know I'm not alone I read most women can't achieve and O from just intercourse. Thankfully my husband enjoys giving it.


----------



## Hope4love (Jul 21, 2014)

LongWalk said:


> UTIs are only a problem if you lick the urethral orifice. Stick to the clit and vagina entrance.


We've tried being so careful, and she still gets them. She gets yeast infections easily so the Vagina is out. I stay way above the urethral orifice, and still she gets them. I was hoping a barrier might do the trick.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Lila said:


> Oral sex for me is like kissing. It's enjoyable but I'm never going to orgasm from just kissing. It's been like this with all of my sex partners. And although my husband does enjoy performing oral on me, it's not something I need or want. He does it for his pleasure as part of foreplay.


That's the opposite of most women.

Interestingly enough, Mrs. Gray was that way for 15 years or so. She orgasmed easily from PIV, pretty much any way would do it. She found oral nice but almost never orgasmed that way.

With kid #2, she tore and lost the ability to orgasm with PIV. For about a year she didn't at all, then slowly worked her way back to being able to when she was on top. Not long after that she started to orgasm from oral. Now I can get her there almost 100% of the time from oral. 

I think part of it was learning to relax and enjoy it when I was going down on her. Before she knew she could get one by PIV, so she just went along and didn't get into it.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Hope4love said:


> We've tried being so careful, and she still gets them. She gets yeast infections easily so the Vagina is out. I stay way above the urethral orifice, and still she gets them. I was hoping a barrier might do the trick.


Have you ever gone through a round of antibiotics? I wonder if you're carrying something she's got poor defenses against.


----------



## U.E. McGill (Nov 27, 2013)

Because they're uptight and are making you live by rules of their insecurities.


----------



## Hope4love (Jul 21, 2014)

larry.gray said:


> Have you ever gone through a round of antibiotics? I wonder if you're carrying something she's got poor defenses against.


Hmmm. Good question.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

The few times I was allowed to do it I made her O in my face once. I was never so turned on. Many times I have been tempted to throw her on the bed and devour her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

I didn't like it for a long time.

Until this one thread..

Then I began to push it...

Now I cant help but think how those lips not only look, but feel against my urm, yea Hehehehe:rofl:

It is different, that's for sure.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

bkaydezz said:


> I didn't like it for a long time.
> 
> Until this one thread..
> 
> ...


Um........errr........is it getting a little warm in here?


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

Like a woman I work with told me today, over a "gentle" discussion of things...Im on fire. hahhaa


:rofl:

My bad


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

No issue whatsoever here with oral being done on me 

I didnt realize so many women do !?!? If a guy ( and most guys did ) wanted to go to " town " so to speak ummmmmmmmmm ..... I had no problem in laying back and simply enjooooying !! 

Wheeww ............ did it get warm in here  ??


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sorry couldn't resist.....thought of this song 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=0KsemfKS2og


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice musical choice!!


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Why on earth would a woman want to miss out on something so friggin' amazing??? :scratchhead:

Omg just last night Mr Frusdil had me literally gasping for more...omg...I want him. Now.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

A lot of women think "its not clean down there" and that "no one would like that taste". You have to really convince her that you LOVE the taste, that is is totally pleasurable to you.

As far as cunnilingus giving yeast infections...I would try really cleaning your mouth well first. Brush the teath and rinse with a hydrogen peroside/salt water gargle. Use a tongue scraper. And like said, do not insert inside, just the lips and clit. 

Same with your fingers....they have to be scrubbed well. And what about your penis...how clean can you get that?

I have heard of lesbians using a dental dam for prevention of STD transmission...so that is clearly an option. (the dental dam, not becoming lesbian! lol)


----------



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

I just got to figure out how to possibly convince her on letting me go down on her. Like i said....i would do it for a long time....i love to taste her...i think that maybe shes just grown some inhibitions over the years.. like she didnt mind giving me oral a few times in the past. I think i just really really need to get in her mind again.


----------



## Time4Joy (Dec 13, 2012)

Mrs. Joy's position is not "no," but "Hell NO." Just about had my ears pulled off as I was targeting in on the Promised Land the first time.

Too bad. I like to do it for lots of reasons. But, not if it's going to be unwelcome, or result in permanent damage to my ears.


----------



## bestwife (May 10, 2014)

Its such a amazing thing, my husband likes to do it and I can enjoy it with him!


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

Oral totally rocks ! Nothing like seeing Mrs. B writhe and squirm while I am "downtown" ! LOL


----------



## fr33yay0 (Aug 9, 2014)

Maybe it comes with Age? when I was younger 20-25 my wife wouldn't enjoy it as much and wouldn't let me do it as often. Now, we're both 30... and she loves it. I can do it anytime I want, which is great because that's 3rd on my list of amazing things! lol


----------



## SunnyWife (Aug 6, 2014)

I used to have a huge issue with it only because I was so crazy sensitive/ticklish that I just could not enjoy it at all. I knew that hubby really wanted to go-down on me and over the years we tried all kinds of things (went to adult-shops and talked to them for ideas and tried various gels and creams... nothing like that helped). Finally a few years ago my desire to make him happy won out and it finally worked. For me its about the position and obviously a huge mental component that had to be overcome.


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

Sometimes...not saying this is the case for the OP...but sometimes, women will just say, "No, I don't like that, or I am not comfortable with that" when what they really want to say is, "No, I am not letting you down there because it feels like a rabid woodchuck was let loose in my panties the last time you tried." 

Just make sure that's not the case. I had a case of that before I was married, and I was too young to realize I could have coached him in a way that wouldn't have hurt his feelings. Instead, I lied to save his feelings, not realizing that it was the worst thing to do.


----------



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: Re: Oral sex on women*



Inside_Looking_Out said:


> Sometimes...not saying this is the case for the OP...but sometimes, women will just say, "No, I don't like that, or I am not comfortable with that" when what they really want to say is, "No, I am not letting you down there because it feels like a rabid woodchuck was let loose in my panties the last time you tried."
> 
> Just make sure that's not the case. I had a case of that before I was married, and I was too young to realize I could have coached him in a way that wouldn't have hurt his feelings. Instead, I lied to save his feelings, not realizing that it was the worst thing to do.


Thanks for the reply. I think shes a little traumatized from the first and only time i did it on her...that i made her too sensitive too fast...and that stuck with her.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

If she thinks that her pubic area is gross then she will think you putting your mouth on it is gross.

If she doesn't feel comfortable with the way it look or smells then she will not feel comfortable with you being so close to it.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

My wife did not let me for the first 20 years of our marriage. Then, one night we were staying in a romantic B&B and she let me. Now she loves it and has HUGE orgasms that way. She is very good at telling me what feels good and what I need to do with my tongue regarding location, pressure, etc. BTW...married 42 years.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Early on in our marriage, my wife was a little hesitant to let me perform oral on her. She allowed it and she always had an orgasm from it but I could tell that it was one of those activities best reserved for infrequent occasions. I think she had some mental hang ups about feeling embarrassed and worried about smell/taste, etc. However, in the past decade or so, she has relaxed quite a bit in this area. It is still not something that she likes every time we have sex, but it is much more often and she is able to really get into it and enjoy it immensely. She always has a body-shaking, head-grabbing, hip-bucking experience when she orgasms that way..... I. LOVE. IT.


----------



## alonetogether8 (Aug 25, 2014)

lordfire00 said:


> Why do some women think that a guy doing oral sex on u is gross? I mean really....my wife only let me once when we were dating...and i accidentally did it wrong (just made her real senseitive too quick) and ever since,...she wont let me do it to her anymore..she says its gross. If ur man like to do it on u...why not let him do it? I could do it for over an hr on her.


I honestly have a hard time understanding how a woman would not like oral sex _at all_. Most of my friends don't divulge a ton of info on their sex lives, but I have one friend who said, "She doesn't care for it" but didn't say why. My husband once told me her husband (they are close friends) said that giving her oral "does nothing for him" so I am guessing he probably just isn't very good or doesn't do it long enough for her to have an orgams. In talking to her, it doesn't seem like she's ever had an orgasm.

I know that I love it. I have never had oral and not had an orgasm, where with just intercourse alone I can't always have one. 

Every woman is different, so I think the technique that works best for her might be different. When we were first together, my husband wasn't very good at it (and really, you can't blame a guy for not knowing if he's never told how to do it how you like it), he just didn't stay in the right spot long enough, so I just sort of told him and guided him while he was down there, and from the very first time I had a HUGE orgasm, he got exactly what to do and I haven't had to instruct him since. 

I know a lot of women are worried about their smell. I used to be, even though I am very clean. My husband has told me he loves the smell and taste. I know that early on I used to always feel like I was going to pee on him, so I held back. 

I would just ask her why she is so turned off by it, and if you could try to please her that way because it's very important to you. Ask her to tell you what she wants. I know some women say it's very painful to have it pulled it, flicked or sucked too hard, and not enough pressure can tickle. 

Also, don't just go straight down there. Kiss her a lot first, on her lips, her neck. Touch her all over and kiss around the area before you really go at it. If you get her really worked up, she may just let loose and let you go to town.


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

I love giving oral more than receiving honestly. Nothing compares to making your partner gasp and squirm in pleasure with just your tongue. Also, I just love playing with a vajayjay, they're awesome. I would give NSA oral to her anytime if she wanted it. Alas, she thinks it's gross so it never happens.


----------



## Hello_Im_Maddie (May 8, 2014)

Its simply a confidence issue for the woman.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

Darn this thread. I had forgotten how much I enjoyed it. Now I can't get it off my mind. :banghead:


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

TheCuriousWife said:


>


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

4x4 said:


> Darn this thread. I had forgotten how much I enjoyed it. Now I can't get it off my mind. :banghead:


:iagree:


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

I am not expert but I would think that once a woman stops menstruating, she should gain a tremendous amount of confidence regarding her private parts.

Removal of all those proteins from the area makes me assume that keepin the motor clean would be easier and reduce much of any strong fragrance (which I love anyways).

Be confident ladies, you are sexy goddesses that deserve to be pleasured every way possible.

Stretch


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

SunnyWife said:


> I used to have a huge issue with it only because I was so crazy sensitive/ticklish that I just could not enjoy it at all. I knew that hubby really wanted to go-down on me and over the years we tried all kinds of things (went to adult-shops and talked to them for ideas and tried various gels and creams... nothing like that helped). Finally a few years ago my desire to make him happy won out and it finally worked. For me its about the position and obviously a huge mental component that had to be overcome.



It is the same with my wife - completely off the charts ticklish with oral. But seriously ticklish is just a step too far from seriously sensual. So I am careful in my motions and what I am doing. She still squirms and may giggle or laugh at first but if I am considerate and she can endure a bit the results are memorable for both of us.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

romantic_guy said:


> My wife did not let me for the first 20 years of our marriage. Then, one night we were staying in a romantic B&B and she let me. Now she loves it and has HUGE orgasms that way.


I credit those trashy women's mags for things like that. She was probably getting bombarded every month with Cosmopolitan, 50 shades, talking about cunnilingus, and finally decided "what the heck, everyone else seems to be doing it, I will try...."

Thank gawd for trashy pulp!


----------



## MrsFrench (Sep 9, 2014)

I am not a huge fan of oral. Like your wife, I am extremely sensitive. All the areas of my vulva, aside from the vagina itself, can't take fast or direct stimulation. It's almost painful. I can't and will never orgasm from oral sex, it's just not in the cards. When done right - very lightly, a little lick here, kisses, etc - then it is arousing foreplay, but as a direct catalyst of pleasure? Nah.



U.E. McGill said:


> Because they're uptight and are making you live by rules of their insecurities.


Or...maybe she just doesn't like it? 



Hello_Im_Maddie said:


> Its simply a confidence issue for the woman.


Few sexual inhibitions or issues are ever simply anything. 

There is a lot of talk about smell, taste, and general confidence issues going on here. While that is certainly the case for some, it isn't a blanket statement that covers all of us. I am incredibly hygienic, don't smell like anything, and believe those who have told me I have an appealing taste. I'm a confident person, who just simply doesn't like oral sex. 




lordfire00 said:


> I just got to figure out how to possibly convince her on letting me go down on her. Like i said....i would do it for a long time....i love to taste her...i think that maybe shes just grown some inhibitions over the years.. like she didnt mind giving me oral a few times in the past. I think i just really really need to get in her mind again.


Okay. This sounds like something separate altogether. She has given you oral sex a _couple of times_? I am beginning to think she does have confidence issues, or is just, erhm, prude.


----------



## thetiredmommy (Sep 10, 2014)

lordfire00 said:


> Why do some women think that a guy doing oral sex on u is gross? I mean really....my wife only let me once when we were dating...and i accidentally did it wrong (just made her real senseitive too quick) and ever since,...she wont let me do it to her anymore..she says its gross. If ur man like to do it on u...why not let him do it? I could do it for over an hr on her.


Some of us are just really self-conscious. My husband has tried to do the same for years, but I just don't feel comfortable. I don't understand how someone could want to do that. It's just messy and makes me feel unsexy. I totally get where your wife is coming from. I prefer when my H uses his fingers instead.


----------



## catfan (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Re: Oral sex on women*



thetiredmommy said:


> Some of us are just really self-conscious. My husband has tried to do the same for years, but I just don't feel comfortable. I don't understand how someone could want to do that. It's just messy and makes me feel unsexy. I totally get where your wife is coming from. I prefer when my H uses his fingers instead.


Same here...


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

So while I understand that you find it unappealing, may I respectfully suggest that it isn't your opinion that counts in this matter? It's not your face and tongue involved in the activity, after all. Do you police what your husband eats and only allow him foods that you find appetizing? If you can understand that he's probably not repulsed by doing it, but rather is probably mightily aroused, maybe you could learn to relax and enjoy it. 

I know, that argument doesn't work on my wife either, but I have to give it a shot.


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

> If you can understand that he's probably not repulsed by doing it, but rather is probably mightily aroused, maybe you could learn to relax and enjoy it.


Perhaps she is in the minority but my wife did exactly that. She went from a firm NO! EVER! to actually enjoying the act and asking for it. It took several years mind you and she is generally a very open minded person. She just needed a new perspective on the thing and my enthusiasm and patience gave her just that.

It helps that she was under 30. Changes are easier.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Power, it's the power I felt within my grasp...ahh tongue? Anyway, that in conjunction with the pleasure that power gave was way beyond just okay or I guess if I have to. It was magically delicious. Where did I hear that before?


----------



## Rooster2014 (Aug 23, 2014)

4x4 said:


> I love giving oral more than receiving honestly. Nothing compares to making your partner gasp and squirm in pleasure with just your tongue. Also, I just love playing with a vajayjay, they're awesome. I would give NSA oral to her anytime if she wanted it. Alas, she thinks it's gross so it never happens.


I know the feeling. I'm missing out as well. The one part of sex with my wife she doesn't want. I know I'm good at from previous relationships but to her its gross. I have told her how much I miss it but I do not push it. Because the sex is great without it.


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

I won't make the same mistake twice.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

thetiredmommy said:


> Some of us are just really self-conscious. My husband has tried to do the same for years, but I just don't feel comfortable. I don't understand how someone could want to do that. It's just messy and makes me feel unsexy. I totally get where your wife is coming from. I prefer when my H uses his fingers instead.


I have been denied going down on my wife for 27 years because my wife had been abused by high school bf. I finally had enough as she refuses to discuss it with a counselor. She didn't tell me b4 we married. While we were having a heated discussion, she asked me "What do you want from me?" I replied "I want your Pu$$y in my face, I want to see you, smell you, taste you, feel the texture of your lips on my tongue!" She says she smells, I told her "When I smell your scent, it's like a jolt of electricity going thru my nose straight to my d^^^. 

I got to the point of frustration that I was ready to walk after 27 years. THAT'S how much a lot of men are drawn to wanting oral sex on their wife. Not to mention, I WANT to GIVE her the same incredible sensations that I get from receiving oral sex. Not going down wasn't the only reason, but it was one of the big ones.


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

I read thru the thread before posting so I wouldn't write anything stupid, , , wish me luck ! ! !

I was in my teens when I first started dating my wife and my sexual experience was mostly of a bunch of drunken relationships. I'm sure that for the first part of our marriage my oral skills where that of a dog eating peanut butter. Thank god for internet porn and you tube cause after I took the time to research and learn about a woman I made her cum so hard she thought I was cheating ! ! ! I had to show her the videos and she laughed her ass off then later that night and for the rest of the month she came her ass off and I got some amazing BJ's


----------

